# Merry Christmas From Mylo!



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Awww Merry Christmas to you too Mylo! x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Merry Christmas Mylo! Loving the bow tie! Lol.

Karen x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Merry christmas Mylo love Dexter xxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Very festive Mylo ... you look gorgeous xxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

lol! I want one of those collars!
How do you get him to sit so well?! Vincent just won't sit still for me


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Very Dapper Mylo, Merry Christmas to you too! 


We need a Christmas Smilie!!


----------



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

Rufini said:


> lol! I want one of those collars!
> How do you get him to sit so well?! Vincent just won't sit still for me


He will do anything for a small piece off cheese : )


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww Merry Christmas Milo!
you look very Dapper


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Very festive Mylo and how handsome you look. 


Merry Xmas to you too Mylo xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas Mylo, how handsome you are


----------

